# If You Could Quit Vaping Today Would You?



## AllenKobe (31/12/14)

Today, in order to celebrate the past year(2014) to meet the new year(2015), I have stoped vaping.But i love my inshare vape. What is vape do you love?

So, here you are down the road a ways glad that smoking is a thing of the past for you. We are all here because vaping got us, and hopefully kept us off the cigs, question is would you quit vaping today if it were simple and you suffered no withdrawals from the nicotine, oral fixation, etc.?

Personally I'd love to say yes but I know vaping has become a hobby for me as well and quitting would leave a void in my life, wondering how the rest feel about this.

There it is, sound off folks! No right or wrong answer here, just curious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hash Punk (31/12/14)

Honestly.... no. Ive come to love my vape way too much. Its the first thing I look for when I wake up in the mornings. Just the thought of not having my vape makes me sad. All those yummy flavours out there. Maybe one day when im senile and cant remember where I put my vape. But untill then. 2015 will be a massive cloud of flavour for me

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (31/12/14)

Not a chance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (31/12/14)

With smoking, even though I enjoyed it, I could always feel that I was screwing up myself - so I secretly wanted to give it up for a long time.

With vaping it's the exact opposite. I feel that not only has vaping removed the bad of smoking, it has actually enriched my life. Is there negative effects, sure maybe, I'm not ruling it out - but many many things have both positive and negative effects. Right now the positive far outweight any negative I have experienced (or even know about).

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Twisper (31/12/14)

Never....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/12/14)

Nope

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (31/12/14)

Probably never

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/14)

It's actually a good question @AllenKobe

As you put it - "if it were simple and you suffered no withdrawals" - I must admit it would be something I would consider very seriously. I would be tempted. While I love vaping - I do find that there are some drawbacks. The extra effort of filling tanks, rewicking and recharging batteries - and all the cleaning. I do find these a bit of a chore. In addition, knowing that there are potential health risks, even if they are much smaller than smoking. It would however be quite a big toss up though - because these "chores" still seem far less of a pain than the extra enjoyment I am getting out of experimenting new flavours and interacting with the wonderful people on this forum. It's like a whole new world - and a most interesting one.

However, your question is hypothetical in my case - i.e. it's not quite correct for me. After not vaping for about two hours - I really crave it. Could be because I am still on 18mg . So I don't think it would be that easy for me to stop vaping now. I think it's much easier than stopping smoking, but I still think it would take quite a bit of discipline and pain on my part at least. So for that reason, I see no need to stop now. Perhaps something in the distant future - but I am enjoying the journey too much at the moment. And the ECIGSSA adventure - which is only getting started now.... 

2015 will be a superb vaping year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (31/12/14)

Hope to die with the tantalizing flavour of my then ADV on my lips!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (31/12/14)

I have to say @AllenKobe ... your posts on here have been very engaging and have yielded some fantastic responses from our members. Keep up the good work 

@Andre and be burried with all your vape gear I suppose


----------



## Andre (31/12/14)

free3dom said:


> @Andre and be burried with all your vape gear I suppose



Oh no, they are Reos and will still be good to go.....hopefully my then jong blaartjie can use them.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## andro (31/12/14)

simply......no

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michaelsa (31/12/14)

Until further peer reviewed studies come out stating what actual harm (if any) is caused my the inhulation of nicotine lased vapor, well no.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (31/12/14)

AllenKobe said:


> Today, in order to celebrate the past year(2014) to meet the new year(2015), I have stoped vaping.But i love my inshare vape. What is vape do you love?
> 
> So, here you are down the road a ways glad that smoking is a thing of the past for you. We are all here because vaping got us, and hopefully kept us off the cigs, question is would you quit vaping today if it were simple and you suffered no withdrawals from the nicotine, oral fixation, etc.?
> 
> ...


It's a very good question that I have recently been pondering over myself. Like many, it's become far more than just a replacement of cigarettes, which was the initial purpose of vaping. Am I enjoying this too much though? Probably. Certainly more than I ever enjoyed smoking. And the hobby (and social) aspect of vaping is also something I enjoy more than I ever imagined. I don't really want to quit and right now, it seems that the negative effects are rather negligible compared to smoking. So my answer is "no". 
BUT, if the question were reworded slightly - "Would you want your kids to vape, even if they didn't smoke?" - it's a definite "no". I'd not want them to be physically or mentally addicted or dependant on any external substance whether harmful or not. As enjoyable as this is, I'm of the view that if one doesn't smoke, they shouldn't start vaping. If my kids were addicted to the stinkies I'd be very pleased though if they quit and took up vaping instead. (p.s this is all hypothetical - I don't actually have kids yet either)

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JW Flynn (31/12/14)

HELL no!! Absolutely love it!!! started off with 24MG down to 6MG and no cravings... only slightly when I get pissed off at the government or some of the new crap they have done or or or.... LOL

Absolutely love the coil building and juice mixing... it's almost more of a hobby now, hehe, the RC heli's work so well indoors, so..... hehe

Me and the wife love it and will continue for the foreseeable future!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (31/12/14)

I love vaping, but yes. I would stop and I intend to. I've already spent way too much money on this. I'm at 3mg nic now. Soon.......very soon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riddle (31/12/14)

I pondered about this. I enjoy building coils , vaping , and just talking about vape related stuff. 
So I am not too sure if I will give it up. Time can only tell though.


----------



## Dr Phil (31/12/14)

Even if we found out Vapeing was bad for u I would not stop. Vapeing is a hobby for me and something I look forward to every day


----------



## AllenKobe (4/1/15)

Hash Punk said:


> Honestly.... no. Ive come to love my vape way too much. Its the first thing I look for when I wake up in the mornings. Just the thought of not having my vape makes me sad. All those yummy flavours out there. Maybe one day when im senile and cant remember where I put my vape. But untill then. 2015 will be a massive cloud of flavour for me


Happy vaping to you


----------



## AllenKobe (4/1/15)

free3dom said:


> With smoking, even though I enjoyed it, I could always feel that I was screwing up myself - so I secretly wanted to give it up for a long time.
> 
> With vaping it's the exact opposite. I feel that not only has vaping removed the bad of smoking, it has actually enriched my life. Is there negative effects, sure maybe, I'm not ruling it out - but many many things have both positive and negative effects. Right now the positive far outweight any negative I have experienced (or even know about).


So we love our vape, like vaping. It makes our life more better.


----------



## AllenKobe (4/1/15)

Silver said:


> It's actually a good question @AllenKobe
> 
> As you put it - "if it were simple and you suffered no withdrawals" - I must admit it would be something I would consider very seriously. I would be tempted. While I love vaping - I do find that there are some drawbacks. The extra effort of filling tanks, rewicking and recharging batteries - and all the cleaning. I do find these a bit of a chore. In addition, knowing that there are potential health risks, even if they are much smaller than smoking. It would however be quite a big toss up though - because these "chores" still seem far less of a pain than the extra enjoyment I am getting out of experimenting new flavours and interacting with the wonderful people on this forum. It's like a whole new world - and a most interesting one.
> 
> ...



Love vaping, also love life, More love our family, friends.
Good luck 2015!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AllenKobe (4/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I have to say @AllenKobe ... your posts on here have been very engaging and have yielded some fantastic responses from our members. Keep up the good work
> 
> @Andre and be burried with all your vape gear I suppose


Thank you !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AllenKobe (4/1/15)

KB_314 said:


> It's a very good question that I have recently been pondering over myself. Like many, it's become far more than just a replacement of cigarettes, which was the initial purpose of vaping. Am I enjoying this too much though? Probably. Certainly more than I ever enjoyed smoking. And the hobby (and social) aspect of vaping is also something I enjoy more than I ever imagined. I don't really want to quit and right now, it seems that the negative effects are rather negligible compared to smoking. So my answer is "no".
> BUT, if the question were reworded slightly - "Would you want your kids to vape, even if they didn't smoke?" - it's a definite "no". I'd not want them to be physically or mentally addicted or dependant on any external substance whether harmful or not. As enjoyable as this is, I'm of the view that if one doesn't smoke, they shouldn't start vaping. If my kids were addicted to the stinkies I'd be very pleased though if they quit and took up vaping instead. (p.s this is all hypothetical - I don't actually have kids yet either)



When our children grow up, they have the right to choose their favorite.


----------



## Tom (4/1/15)

at tis time....nope, no intention to stop. enjoying the vape. i did notice that i can do quite a while without it tho, and i am down to mostly 6mg juices.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Marzuq (6/1/15)

honestly i don t want to quite vaping. I enjoy it way too much. then again. i didnt want to quit smoking either. that just happened...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (6/1/15)

I want to quit at some point, but right now I am enjoying all the new toys and DIY juices. I've barely even started on building coils.

I get cravings but mostly for the taste of the juices, not for the nicotine as much.


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

Why would anyone ever want to quit vaping... haha

Personally, ill never quit! its just way too far up my alley!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cfm78910 (6/1/15)

AllenKobe said:


> Today, in order to celebrate the past year(2014) to meet the new year(2015), I have stoped vaping.But i love my inshare vape. What is vape do you love?
> 
> So, here you are down the road a ways glad that smoking is a thing of the past for you. We are all here because vaping got us, and hopefully kept us off the cigs, question is would you quit vaping today if it were simple and you suffered no withdrawals from the nicotine, oral fixation, etc.?
> 
> ...



Nope, not a chance. I enjoy my nic and won't give it up. It's my only vice.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/1/15)

There is just too much happening in the vaping world to think of giving it up. Even though most of my kit is only a few months old, no self-respecting vaper will ever shy away from trying a new juice, mod, tank or dripper that's being raved about elsewhere. 
Even the staunch 'one-device for all' Reonauts are wetting their feet again with the Atlantis, Lemo, Subtank and the new stylish mini mods to get some variation or at least to see what the hype is about.

Most importantly, if I stop vaping I'd probably have no excuse to go to a vape meet again or lurk around the forum to see what all you crazies are up to... Now that is a sobering thought !
Nope, I think I'll just stick to vaping, even if I'm down to 0% nic - not that I'm aiming for that (yet).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

I had some time to think about it...

No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adams (6/1/15)

AllenKobe said:


> Today, in order to celebrate the past year(2014) to meet the new year(2015), I have stoped vaping.But i love my inshare vape. What is vape do you love?
> 
> So, here you are down the road a ways glad that smoking is a thing of the past for you. We are all here because vaping got us, and hopefully kept us off the cigs, question is would you quit vaping today if it were simple and you suffered no withdrawals from the nicotine, oral fixation, etc.?
> 
> ...


Whilst still officially being an "outsider" here, I do thank you for posting this thread. You have asked the ideal question and these responses give me exactly the insight I require at this particular point in time (in reference to my intro post) -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gees (6/1/15)

This video from Grimm Green hit the nail on the head, for me anyway

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

That is exactly how I feel. I have found my place in this world of ours where I feel I belong, in this forum. And its vaping that brought me here.

If any one plays the violine that was your q for a sad number.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## 360twin (6/1/15)

I had a slightly different start to vaping than most - I began vaping after stopping smoking because I thought it may get my wife off the stinkies (I was right ). Maybe for this reason I don't feel as 'addicted' to vaping as I did with cigarettes; I also don't seem to feel any craving after not having for a while, like after a flight or long meeting.

I only vape 6mg juice and feel I could stop if I wanted to, but I find it enormously more enjoyable than smoking ever was. I have tried 0mg but it seemed something was missing without the TH even 6mg provides (maybe a legacy of smoking for 38-odd years).

To answer the OP's question: No! Mainly because I cannot think of one valid reason to do so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## AllenKobe (8/1/15)

Wesley said:


> I want to quit at some point, but right now I am enjoying all the new toys and DIY juices. I've barely even started on building coils.
> 
> I get cravings but mostly for the taste of the juices, not for the nicotine as much.



Vaping is a habit, and enjoy it.


----------



## AllenKobe (8/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Why would anyone ever want to quit vaping... haha
> 
> Personally, ill never quit! its just way too far up my alley!


Let you give up vaping, it is better to let you go to die. Is it similar to this truth? If give you millions of dollars, would you like to quit?


----------



## AllenKobe (8/1/15)

cfm78910 said:


> Nope, not a chance. I enjoy my nic and won't give it up. It's my only vice.


Happy vaping.


----------



## AllenKobe (8/1/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> There is just too much happening in the vaping world to think of giving it up. Even though most of my kit is only a few months old, no self-respecting vaper will ever shy away from trying a new juice, mod, tank or dripper that's being raved about elsewhere.
> Even the staunch 'one-device for all' Reonauts are wetting their feet again with the Atlantis, Lemo, Subtank and the new stylish mini mods to get some variation or at least to see what the hype is about.
> 
> Most importantly, if I stop vaping I'd probably have no excuse to go to a vape meet again or lurk around the forum to see what all you crazies are up to... Now that is a sobering thought !
> Nope, I think I'll just stick to vaping, even if I'm down to 0% nic - not that I'm aiming for that (yet).



Thank you for your truth. You can enjoy your vaping, anything you like.


----------



## AllenKobe (8/1/15)

Gees said:


> This video from Grimm Green hit the nail on the head, for me anyway



Good, Thanks


----------



## AllenKobe (8/1/15)

360twin said:


> I had a slightly different start to vaping than most - I began vaping after stopping smoking because I thought it may get my wife off the stinkies (I was right ). Maybe for this reason I don't feel as 'addicted' to vaping as I did with cigarettes; I also don't seem to feel any craving after not having for a while, like after a flight or long meeting.
> 
> I only vape 6mg juice and feel I could stop if I wanted to, but I find it enormously more enjoyable than smoking ever was. I have tried 0mg but it seemed something was missing without the TH even 6mg provides (maybe a legacy of smoking for 38-odd years).
> 
> To answer the OP's question: No! Mainly because I cannot think of one valid reason to do so.


Wow, you stoped smoking, it may get your wife off the stinkies. What a good husband.


----------

